# How fast do Dorados grow?



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I was thinking about picking one up but was not sure how fast they grow? Anyone know?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

pritty fast i would say i know some one who has them and he loves them!


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

They grow from peanuts to big cows & bulls in just four years


----------



## piranhadaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

!sparky! said:


> pritty fast i would say i know some one who has them and he loves them!


can you get some pics of your buddies dorado. im thinking about getting one or two in a 125 gal.

what does he feed them (when young and when mature)?

thanks


----------

